# Pharaoh RTA Decks



## BeardedVaper93 (8/6/17)

Hey

Who has stock of the Deck 4?


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (9/6/17)

Anyone?


----------



## Jp1905 (9/6/17)

Maybe post this in the "Who has stock" forum for vendors to see, @Silver or @Stosta could you perhaps help by moving it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Craig0 (9/6/17)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> Hey
> 
> Who has stock of the Deck 4?


Hi @BeardedVaper93 . VC has both deck 2 and 4.


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (9/6/17)

Craig0 said:


> Hi @BeardedVaper93 . VC has both deck 2 and 4.


Hi

I only see this one


----------

